# sewer camera



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Boy did I mess up! I bought a camera from south coast equip off e--bay that listed for 1300 bucks .To me it looked like a bargin on e-bay the high bid was 650 so I bid 669.00 and went to bed. Next day I found out I was high bidder .It was a toy compaired to my old general gen eye.I tried to return it but to no avail.So I have used it 2 times at 250 a pop and have an underwater camera hooked to it in my boat now its good for seeing fish underwater and ok for sewers but its so flimsly I am saving every dime I get using it to use to get my old general up and running again.A friend of mine bought one from the same company paid close to 4 grand and it looked like a toy also .Its best to stick with what you know works on cameras rigid and general seem to be as good as I have seen for residential work *BEWARE OF SOUTH COAST EQUIP CO sorry guys I have already told this story still pissed off lol *


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

retired rooter said:


> Boy did I mess up! I bought a camera from south coast equip off e--bay that listed for 1300 bucks .To me it looked like a bargin on e-bay the high bid was 650 so I bid 669.00 and went to bed. Next day I found out I was high bidder .It was a toy compaired to my old general gen eye.I tried to return it but to no avail.So I have used it 2 times at 250 a pop and have an underwater camera hooked to it in my boat now its good for seeing fish underwater and ok for sewers but its so flimsly I am saving every dime I get using it to use to get my old general up and running again.A friend of mine bought one from the same company paid close to 4 grand and it looked like a toy also .Its best to stick with what you know works on cameras rigid and general seem to be as good as I have seen for residential work *BEWARE OF SOUTH COAST EQUIP CO sorry guys I have already told this story still pissed off lol *


I see so many people tempted to buy from there based on coast. The truth is the only reason they sell is people is them on the Internet and not in person.

Mark


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Saw those too and though it was too good to be true. Hell, you can buy tow-behind jetters on ebay. There's some other company with blue as their signature color that has one, haven't seen one around here though.


----------



## KratzerPlumbing (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for retelling it. I was looking at buying one of those because I figured for the price it was a hell of a deal. I will keep saving. I just don't have it in me to go to the flea market cuz I know some other poor plumber is wishing he had marked his stolen camera


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

*RE: South Coast sewer camera*

I have had 2 South Coast cameras. first one got stuck in a broken line 2nd use broke head so I orderd another heck it was cheap. ordered this one with the 3/8 cable a little thicker for pushing. They were nice on the phone easy to order good ship time. But product is a toy at best. Mine still works "BUT" the video in on the tv unit broke replacement on the 9 inch cctv was $399.00 LOL. So I have to use a 13 inch TV makes a nice big picture. inside camera lense fogs alot making a unclear picture at times lucky if I can push it 40 feet you really get what you pay for I have had this unit for just over a year. It's not built very tuff. I did not buy a big name camera yet because I was a new start up you know keep the expences down. But business is picking up looking at a Vivax digital unit any feed back on this would be great. does cable push well its it built well etc.
Thanks


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

*Dont do it*

Just keep saving for a rigid or general camera. They are easier to fix and have more accesories like a locator. Also they are great products the gen eye is awsome and you dont have to spend a ton of money just get one with a basic monitor instead of that fancy stuff.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a Vu-Rite sewer camera it works great it's a basic camera no on screen counter with 512 location it get's the job done I don't do much recording mostly to see if the line is clear of roots or any sags and offsets etc.

Think their $2,999 for the old style with 2 year warrantee.
I have no complaints it's a good camera. If you don't want all the bells and whisles just basic sewer viewing with the warrantee you can't go wrong you can make your money back and then some before the 2 year warrantee is up.
VU-Rire is way better than the SCE crap camera's for a few more bucks you get a good basic camera that will push 200 feet.


----------



## sewerman (Sep 21, 2008)

greetings ,
i have 2 different cameras from south coast find them very user friendly
had a spartan before that the cost to keep fixing the spartan is what made me look into other copanies. priced around and figured that even with occasional repairs the cheaper camera was still and is still the better investment.
by the way south coast service is excellent.

marc:thumbup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

sewerman said:


> greetings ,
> i have 2 different cameras from south coast find them very user friendly
> had a spartan before that the cost to keep fixing the spartan is what made me look into other copanies. priced around and figured that even with occasional repairs the cheaper camera was still and is still the better investment.
> by the way south coast service is excellent.
> ...


They recently screwed a bunch of people on Ebay and had all there listings removed. Everyone I know that has owned a camera or a jetter from them say the same thing "CHEAP & CRAP"


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have one, mine came with a lap top,,, can't see darn thing on the screen when outside. Guess have to use a cape LOL. Other than that works fine. Yeah lots of wires seems like but half price beats 10K for the ridgid. For a smaller company like me thats alot of money. I do have the navitrack and brick though.


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*camera*

those cameras stink.Everyone says Rigid or General.You should look at the Spartan camera good system and easy to use and its all in one package.I prefer the Eel cam.But Spartan has me interested.Good luck with whatever you get.The money spent is on these things is CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!:001_unsure:


----------

